# Livingston report 3-7-09



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

We launched out of Browders Marina at about 5 pm and was pretty much blind as where to set our jugs, with the exception of Shad Slinger telling Dbullard to take a left and head to a flat, when we leave the boat launch.

Well, I took a right first and anchored 5 jugs off a small point that lead into a cove. Then we went on the other side of the launch and began setting them in groups of 5 as we eased down toward the east. We anchored a total of around 40 jugs with some good sized chunks of perch on them for bait.

We figured we might not catch as many, but what we would catch, would be some good ones. Turns out the biggest one we caught was around 8 pounds. We kept 39 fish and culled a few more. I wouldn't be afraid to say that we had a good 80-90 pounds of fish. The heads alone weighed 50 pounds at least from what it felt like.

We tried drifting 20 jugs before we had the others set and only picked up one, as the wind was howling and really pushing those jugs. We finally pulled them up and kept them in the boat and decided against drifting.

All in all, we had a great time and Dbullard has some pictures to share, if he ever wakes up. I had my camera, but he seemed to be the photographer on this trip. There isn't any action shots, just a few pics of the fish being processed.

The water was a cool 58 degrees and clear. It reminded me of Lake Conroe, watching those cats come to the surface. Just beautiful.

Browders was a great boat ramp and I wish I would have brought my tent to put up on the hill overlooking the lake. This was the first time I have been on the south side of the lake and to Browders. It cost me 9 dollars to launch, since there was two of us. Kind of steep but they have some great bulkheads and bank fishing access all around the campground. All around, I give it 4 catfish heads out of 5.

The shad are starting to pile up close to the bulkheads. I saw a ton of them in around 12 -15 feet of water. It won't be long and they will be spawning. Ya'll get ready, as it won't be long. 

Talk to ya'll later, I have to head back to my home away from home.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

GG good job on the post !!!I say our expectations were not real high going into a new area to fish.With limited knowledge of the area and the wind keeping us close our expectations were exceeded.I had a great time and it was great night to be out.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great trip, GG and DBULLARD, I always enjoy your stories and pics.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the report & pics. congrats to all.Coop


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice Hual. Glad to see yall got out. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Great job guys.


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Great job especially with the wind like it is. Thanks for the Pics. Thats some good eating there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Anytime you fish new waters it's gamble on where to go, how deep to fish, etc,.. you guys did great on a new spot, looks like you made plenty camp meat! I do good drifting over where I told you to go and usually catch good ones right where the 17' flat drops to 25'/30'. Then I go back and do it again as I dont usually get any very far from that breakline of 19' to 30' from there it stays 35' to 40' all the way to island. They do have a great ramp and break water, pretty good burgers too.
SS


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

i don't understand why you have to skin them first and fillet them? i fillet all the ones i caught last month just like i would a trout. take it off the bone then run the knife down between the meat and the skin. i guess its all preference maybe?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I've watched some people waste alot of meat filleting with an electric knife the way you described. And yes it is a personal preference, I guess. Old habits are hard to break.

You would be suprised at how fast I can clean a catfish the old fashion way. Not that you would care, but you would be suprised..


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

All I know GG is I want to see the end result, fried catfish, no slaw, no fries, just fried fish.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

thats Cool GG. i was just curious. now i know. hehehe I tell you what thought. I like them fried whole tooo, and the way you do it is perfect for that!!


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

i tired to teach him a better way. got him to cut up his trot lines but hes old school with a knife. but if i was as fast as him with a knife and skinners i just might skin too but i know my limitations


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*I was thinking the same thing. (skinning)*

I promise I'm not trying to start anything but I noticed you skinned them first. I do it like a trout myself. I try to stay away from the skin anyway. If you worry about waisting meat do better on the next one. when you catch as many as you do you can get good by your third or fourth one. It's easy to make a comment from here. You can't punch me in the mouth. anyway good job. I put in browder's all the time and never fished that area. may try it sometime.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> There is more than one way to skin a cat.


 You got that right SS I was cutting them he was skinning and then he filleted them.I was not arguing!!!hehehehe.
When fish my end of the lake and I have my knife I fillet some while he skins some .SS with the front coming in mid week I may have to brave a little weather and do some bird watching Saturday!! That or 5-15ft water off some points should hold some fish.There was a bunch of shad in 15ft of water.The excitement is building waiting on the the Shad spawn!!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

RAYSOR said:


> All I know GG is I want to see the end result, fried catfish, no slaw, no fries, just fried fish.


Raysor my bride is getting ready to drop some in the grease but she likes hush puppies and fries.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Well you know what GG says no nothing, JUST FISH, but I do like a little slaw and fries if available.LOL


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe this weekend Raysor. Fried fish only and some iced tea.. Looks like a wet weekend ahead. It'll give me time to work on my mechanical tub style chicken plucker. 

I'll fry up a big ol platter, I promise.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

dbullard I see jackieblue has a good report from shallow water on Cedar Creek, and last week and today I went up Rocky Creek to fish for crappie and found shad in 3' of water in front of Broken Arrow.
It should not be long before it's time to be ready for that cork to go down quick.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey, ya'll don't leave me out of the rod and reel action. I'll put up my jugs for a little while.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> dbullard I see jackieblue has a good report from shallow water on Cedar Creek, and last week and today I went up Rocky Creek to fish for crappie and found shad in 3' of water in front of Broken Arrow.
> It should not be long before it's time to be ready for that cork to go down quick.


Happens every March! The shad get close enough to tease us, then we get a front backing the temps off to the 40's, and the shad head deaper.  I was planning an all nighter on Conroe for Friday night, taking a Marine on leave out to fill a box with filets, so I reckon this particular front is my fault! :redface:

Should be able to catch catfish and hybrids/stripers on shallow windblown mainlake points at nighttime on any warm night. The shad are coming close and the wind helps push some shallower on that windward side. Boat traffic at dawn usually kills that bite on Conroe though. Maybe it is extended on Livingston? Sometimes it is not fun fishing though, because you can take a beating from the wind. Ought to start pecking a few fish off the bulkheads in about two more weeks, especially at night, if it gets warm again. My birthday is the second day of April so I fish the first weekend of April every year, and there are usually shad on the bulkheads then, though not the full-fledged run.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Talk to me Dbulard........ You gonna hit the birds this week-end??? Let me know..


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Gator gar said:


> Talk to me Dbulard........ You gonna hit the birds this week-end??? Let me know..


 I am thinking about dropping some jugs Sat. afternoon and getting up Sunday Morning and attacking the birds!!!! I beleive this rain might have them active?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

dbullard said:


> I am thinking about dropping some jugs Sat. afternoon and getting up Sunday Morning and attacking the birds!!!! I beleive this rain might have them active?


Lets make a plan and get with it. I'll be working on my chicken pen and my chicken plucker tomorrow and Saturday morning. I can sure make time to go catch a few though.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Gator gar said:


> Lets make a plan and get with it. I'll be working on my chicken pen and my chicken plucker tomorrow and Saturday morning. I can sure make time to go catch a few though.


get out there catch some pearch!!!!And keep a few alive!!!!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Why not just swing by Gators and raid his bait tank. He ain't never going to use all of those perch that he has. All we need is a net and I bet he has one hanging around there somewhere.


----------

